# Toads --- I Just Love 'em



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Baby toad from last year...our garden is full of them.









And I love them.







It's the only thing I'll ever remember this house & garden for







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh thats cool


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm toad skin strap eh?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Frogs! Bloody frogs......nothing worse than scooping a jellified frog out of the skimmer!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

top pics uncle Harvey 

Andy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Found this little fella in my seeds last night...bless him!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

> It's the only thing I'll ever remember this house & garden for


Are you moving house Paul?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Try licking the toads Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep we have a frog plague at the moment







loads of them out last night after the rain, they do a great job of de slugging the garden.

.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

We got a load too... which is nice... until our Bull Terrier wants to be let out in the garden and we have to spend ages removing the frogs/toads from the cool damp grass and dump them back in the pond each night!


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

"and I love them".

Toasted or fried ?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Our french mastiff eats frogs - well he bursts them and then spits them out. Lifted a toad once and it came out his mouth quicker than Tony Blair in an Iraq inquiry. He's never touched one since.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Alas said:


> Our french mastiff eats frogs - well he bursts them and then spits them out. Lifted a toad once and it came out his mouth quicker than Tony Blair in an Iraq inquiry. He's never touched one since.


Being French it would, wouldn't it (although I would have thought it would only eat the legs).


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

You've got to love the French - if it's got four legs and it's not a table, they'll eat it!

Apologies to our Gallic cousins and comedy in general...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> You've got to love the French - if it's got four legs and it's not a table, they'll eat it!
> 
> ...


Not just four legs - he eats spiders as well. Well he's a big lad and needs a lot of feeding. The kids don't hang around out gate, I can tell you.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a field with a lake in it, this year its been invaded by bullfrogs, the racket they make is unbelievable

sam


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great pics Paul as usual


----------

